# Problems compiling sys-apps/iproute package

## MarkP

Hi, hope someone here can help me on this one.

Can't seem to compile the sys-apps/iproute package.  

I have installed: 

      sys-kernel/crypto-sources

      Latest version Installed: 2.4.19-r6

I originally installed the sys-apps/iproute2 package then realized that it doesn't have the patches required for the HTB traffic shapping module.

I uninstalled iproute2 and tried todo a "emerge sys-apps/iproute" (this has the Debian patch which includes HTB support in 'tc'.)

I get this error from the emerge:

<snip/>

patching file debian/copyright

patching file debian/tc-pbfifo.8

patching file include/linux/pkt_sched.h

patching file include/utils.h

>>> Source unpacked.

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/iproute-20010824/work/iproute2/lib'

gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -g -I../include -I../include-glibc -include ../include-glibc/glibc-bugs.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o ll_map.o ll_map.c

gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -g -I../include -I../include-glibc -include ../include-glibc/glibc-bugs.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o libnetlink.o libnetlink.c

gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -g -I../include -I../include-glibc -include ../include-glibc/glibc-bugs.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o utils.o utils.c

utils.c: In function `__get_hz':

utils.c:347: `CONFIG_JIFFIES' undeclared (first use in this function)

utils.c:347: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

utils.c:347: for each function it appears in.)

utils.c:348: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -g -I../include -I../include-glibc -include ../include-glibc/glibc-bugs.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o rt_names.o rt_names.c

make[1]: *** [utils.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/iproute-20010824/work/iproute2/lib'

make: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/iproute-20010824/work/iproute2/lib'

ar rcs libnetlink.a ll_map.o libnetlink.o

gcc -D_GNU_SOURCE -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -g -I../include -I../include-glibc -include ../include-glibc/glibc-bugs.h -I/usr/src/linux/include -DRESOLVE_HOSTNAMES   -c -o utils.o utils.c

utils.c: In function `__get_hz':

utils.c:347: `CONFIG_JIFFIES' undeclared (first use in this function)

utils.c:347: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

utils.c:347: for each function it appears in.)

utils.c:348: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

make[1]: *** [utils.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/iproute-20010824/work/iproute2/lib'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 1, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/sys-apps/iproute/iproute-20010824.ebuild .

<snip/>

It Can't seem to find "CONFIG_JIFFIES".  I had a look and "CONFIG_JIFFIES" is defined in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/autoconf.h

The include options point to /usr/src/linux/include..  so that looks ok to me.  I also tried sym-linking /usr/include/linux and /usr/include/asm to their appropriate /usr/src/linux/include/ dirs to no avail....

I'm no C programmer...  So I have to admit I'm a bit lost here.  Any Suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

Mark

----------

## lx

is /usr/src/linux pointing to the linux source? jiffies are something as a 100TH of a second or some timing measure, and think the package needs this value and somehow configure hasn't replaced the CONFIG_JIFFIES value, well I'm just tired, but think it's got something to do with the kernel source / maybe even a kernel option....

Cya, lX

----------

## MarkP

Yep /usr/src/linux is pointing to the source..   and /usr/src/linux/include/linux/autoconf.h has 

"#define CONFIG_JIFFIES (1000) in it."

I have built and am running a kernel made from that very souce tree.

I'll have a look at the kernel options..  A grep through .config shows

"CONFIG_JIFFIES=1000" Looks to me that the JIFFIES are enabled/turned on.

Mark

----------

## lx

I can remember having a problem with JIFFIES once, well the compiler having a problem... you get my drift, but its a long time ago. I even don't use iptables anymore since I hacked my ADSL modem to be a router / firewall. But I had a problem with iproute and JIFFIES. 

Sry, lX

----------

## MarkP

Problem solved...  

Seems there was an issue/bug in the sys-kernel/crypto-sources-r6.

I did an update world...  updated glibc too...  I wonder... 

It also updated me to r7 of the linux-cryto sources... 

Copied my .config to the new source tree did a make menuconfig and a make dep.  

Then did an emege sys-apps/iproute and voila! it compiled...  

Off to shaping some traffic...  

Thanks again guys/gals for a great Linux Dist...  

Mark

----------

